# Opinion of and Favorite Recordings of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your opinion of Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 3 'Polish'?

What is your favorite recording of this symphony? 

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Of the first three Tchaikovsky symphonies, I like this one the best. Even though the composer himself was aware that "the seams were showing", there's something quite gripping about the work. The introduction that starts out so slowly, suggesting the tune to come just keeps building up in volume and intensity; the adrenaline keeps ratcheting up - it's all so exciting if done well. The finale has one of those great Tchaikovsky pedal points building to the final peroration of the big tune; so thrilling! I've heard it in concert three times over the years and every time I hear audience members remark why they have never heard it before or why it isn't better known; it's a very pleasant, exciting work.

Recordings: my first is still the best. Svetlanov with the USSR orchestra. It appeared here on an Angel LP licensed from Melodiya. Thankfully it (and the whole cycle) made it to CD. But there have been a few others than rival the excitment: Muti, Maazel, Mehta, Marketvitch. The four Ms. The Dorati is excellent, but why oh why did he make that stupid 2-bar cut in the finale which completely ruins the composer's symmetric plan? The new Paavo Jarvi has gotten some good reviews, and I'll check it out someday. But for now, Svetlanov is the top of the heap.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

My take is opposite, where the 3rd is my least favorite of Tchaikovsky's first three symphonies. I do enjoy the inner movements quite a bit, with the 2nd mvt. rather enchanting, but the outer movements, plus the 4th mvt. Scherzo, do little for me. Apathy towards the work is probably more accurate.

When I return to the 'Polish', I usually bring out Abbado with Chicago first.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

It needs to be polished


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Tchaikovsky Sym #3 is probably my favorite PIT symphony...i really enjoy 1-3 and i think #3 has emerged as my favorite...
I really enjoy the Abbado/CSO one, but Svetlanov is good, too....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Love them all don't spin them enough .
 my very favourite. 


Paavo Järvi- Igor Markevitch/ Antal Dorati are others I like - have.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I love nos.1 and 2 but think I need to get myself the Svetlanov (who in my experience rarely if ever fails in Russian music) in an effort to understand what this piece's fans see in it. So far it's resolutely failed to float my boat.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Coming to this thread, I realize at this very moment that I cannot recall how the Tchaikovsky 3rd goes! Sure, I've heard it several times, but it has been a while since my last visit. Some years, perhaps decades. I readily take to the first two PIT symphonies, which I know by heart so well. And I admire the three great late symphonies, having them never far from my turntable or CD deck. But the third? I know it is the PIT symphony to which I've listened the least, and I have fewer versions of it in my collection than any of the other Tchaik syms. Yet, I know that when I put it onto my turntable or into the CD deck I will immediately upon hearing the opening notes have the whole thing fall into place. It is not an unfamiliar work to my ears, but right at this moment I couldn't whistle the opening to save my life.

Which tells me something profound: I must revisit this symphony, which I am sure is a fine one, soon. Tchaikovsky has never let me down.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tbh, I've not played the 3rd for a significant amount of time and I do rate Karajan's and Svetlanov's 3rds but the one I used to play the most was Vasily Petrenko/RLPO (from a fine cycle on Onyx). The reason I liked it was due to Petrenko's nicely weighty approach and he doesn't mess up the Andante. I've not played it for a long time but I do recall that the finale was particularly spirited and fun. 










A couple of old threads below may give some ideas (lots of recommendations from former TC members).









Tchaikovsky Symphony 3


This was my most overlooked Tchaikovsky symphony. I don't know how it's been historically, but you don't hear about it being programmed very often and there are not an abundance of classic recordings on the surface of youtube, that aren't just part of complete cycles. Any favorite...




www.talkclassical.com













Best recording of Tchaikovsky's 3rd Symphony


What is the best, definitive performance of Tchaikovsky's 3rd "Polish" Symphony in your opinion? :)




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

So, I dug out a copy of the Tchaikovsky Third Symphony from my rather meager collection of Tchaikovsky Third Symphonies today and gave the piece a listen to. It was Mariss Jansons's version with the Oslo Philharmonic on a Musical Heritage CD "The Three Early Symphonies".










Though I couldn't have hummed a bar of it prior to putting on the disc, needless to say as soon as the opening bar played I recognized the piece immediately, and was soon humming and whistling along to this wonderful symphony which was a deeply embedded, if somewhat hidden, segment of my consciousness. I enjoyed the work so much that I repeated the disc.

My assessment: this is a wonderful symphony, very much Tchaikovsky-esque. And how can one not like that?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's without the first movement but there is a ballet by Balanchine based on the remaining movements; the "Diamonds" section of his "Jewels" ballet that is worth watching (used to be on ytube, I didn't check).



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewels_(ballet)


----------

